
An open source Slack clone written in Golang and React - ghh
https://github.com/mattermost/platform
======
akie
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9770322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9770322)

------
it33
Mattermost team here.

Thanks for the mention! Happy to answer any questions.

Here's links to community resources:
[http://www.mattermost.org/](http://www.mattermost.org/)

------
chedabob
Now part of Gitlab: [https://about.gitlab.com/2015/08/18/gitlab-loves-
mattermost/](https://about.gitlab.com/2015/08/18/gitlab-loves-mattermost/)

~~~
j_s
Interesting licensing (normally AGPL/commercial but MIT just for Gitlab); I'm
interested to find out more about how this is even possible:

 _1) "GitLab Mattermost" is available under an MIT license as a compiled
version of "Mattermost", and_

 _2) the MIT license does not apply to the "Mattermost" source code_

[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/omnibus-
gitlab/issues/654](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/omnibus-gitlab/issues/654)

~~~
it33
Mattermost team here. GitLab Mattermost is a binary, and GitLab community
wanted the MIT license to align with GitLab's model, so that's the
"commercial" license for GitLab.

One note to add is that the standard version of Mattermost is Apache-AGPL
similar to MongoDB. So any organization comfortable with MongoDB should be
fine with Mattermost.

MongoDB and Mattermost have Apache for drivers, configuration and
administration so you can use and deploy the binaries without restriction. If
modifications are made to the core product, those are required to be shared
with the open source community.

~~~
sytse
For reference, the same question on the Mattermost forum
[http://forum.mattermost.org/t/why-is-gitlab-mattermost-
licen...](http://forum.mattermost.org/t/why-is-gitlab-mattermost-licensed-
under-an-mit-license/148)

------
pymzor
Yet another alternative: [https://rocket.chat/](https://rocket.chat/)

